# Traditional Comanche Bow



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Jul 15, 2009)

That's what my grandaddy got me for my 15th birthday 

I've been toying with the idea of getting a recurve and he caught wind of it. It's not a recurve but more of a long bow style. It's my first trad bow and I am excited. I already have got to shoot it and only got it 20 minutes ago. I'll post pictures later. But man is it sweet!

Anyone else have one? It's by a man named Lonewolf in Texas.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 15, 2009)

sounds like a heck of a nice birthday gift .....

now git that camera and post up her pix ....


----------



## returntoarchery (Jul 15, 2009)

congrats but yeah this post ain't good fur nut-en widout pictures.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm excited for you man!  There is nothing as satisfying as traditional archery.  Welcome to the club!


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Jul 15, 2009)

My Dad's at work and he has the camera. So when he gets home I'll post em up!


----------



## BkBigkid (Jul 15, 2009)

congrats on the new bow, 
yell if you have questions, I am in Lawrenceville quite often.


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 15, 2009)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 15, 2009)

Sounds like a great birthday present to me!


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 15, 2009)

A bow is a great Birthday present ,  I gave myself one last week.  I'm glad you didn't have to wait untill you were 53 like me.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Jul 15, 2009)

Great present, but better yet a great Grandaddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Enjoy.


----------



## devolve (Jul 15, 2009)

that is awesome! Cant wait to see the pics. welcome to your new addiction!


----------



## BkBigkid (Jul 15, 2009)

guess we are going to have to wait till after dark to see pictures. He must be having to much fun shooting the new bow.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 15, 2009)

What a great gift! Welcome to our addiction! Feel free to ask questions these guys seem to know everything!


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry guys, I had to head off to church so I didn't have time for pictures but I have them now. Sorry about the quality it was dark in my room and tough to take a good picture.

I have a few questions also.
When I received the bow it was strung loose with the leather pouch over the notches in the end of the bow. One side was strung on the notches, and the other with the leather pouch covering them, there was a string looped over the bow string which allowed it to slide as I drew. Should I nock it on the notches or leave it as is?
Also, is it ok to shoot my compound bow arrows out of it? Or should I get some traditional arrows? Keep in mind, I'm fifteen (dead broke).
It's a light draw weight (25-30 lbs) and I don't think that would be too big of a deal since I'm only going to shoot it in the backyard and maybe some 3D tourny's.
Thanks for any answers in advance. I'm still new to the archery scene and even more so in the traditional scene. It's fun already!

here are those pictures you've been waiting for...


----------



## robert carter (Jul 15, 2009)

Thats a fine bow. Welcome to Traditional bowhunting.RC


----------



## CL3 (Jul 15, 2009)

nice !! osage !!   selfbow !!!   try to get with someone who shoots trad. bows they can help you out a lot .  enjoy!!!


----------



## dpoole (Jul 16, 2009)

osage self bow love the character it has, that is nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 16, 2009)

dpoole said:


> osage self bow love the character it has, that is nice!!!!!!!!



no kidding ...

buddy that is a very nice bow ya got there ...

you will need some arrows for that weight bow , what poundage is she , let me know and I'll look thru my arrow stash and se what I have I can send ya to get ya started ....


----------



## dutchman (Jul 16, 2009)

I like that bow! It is awesome looking and I'd love to see it in person. You need to try to come to one of our local shoots I Gainesville. You'd enjoy it. If you need a ride, we'll find you one.

Great birthday gift!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats, beautiful bow!

I bet your compound arrows will fly out of that bow just fine


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Jul 16, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I like that bow! It is awesome looking and I'd love to see it in person. You need to try to come to one of our local shoots I Gainesville. You'd enjoy it. If you need a ride, we'll find you one.
> 
> Great birthday gift!



I just got started shooting with my compund at some tourny's but when I get good with this I'm going to shoot in the Trad class!


----------

